# Random fishing pics



## jojo (Jan 27, 2012)

Here are some random shots from out on the river.
1-27-12


----------



## richg99 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice....thanks for sharing. R


----------



## fish devil (Jan 28, 2012)

:twisted: Nice shots!!!! Is that a flathead in the first picture?


----------



## jojo (Jan 28, 2012)

fish devil said:


> :twisted: Nice shots!!!! Is that a flathead in the first picture?


Yeah, 45 lbs.


----------



## jojo (Jun 3, 2012)

6-3-12


----------



## jojo (Aug 20, 2012)

8-20-12


----------



## jojo (Jul 20, 2015)

It's about time to add some more pics.

7-20-15


----------



## shamoo (Aug 6, 2015)

Sweet pictures jojo :mrgreen:


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## paper (Aug 13, 2015)

I never fish for trout much past May, but last night I had an itch to do a couple of my favorite things, being riding motorcycle and trout fish, so I jumped on my 30 year old BMW motorcycle, micro spincaster in tow and did a little fishing. It was hot (no breeze) but at least it was productive, with a nice 14.5" Brookie and a 12" white sucker caught.. 

My father turned 70 last weekend, so I was a good son and dropped the trout off at my parents.. Got the report that it was eaten tonight and was delicious.. Firm, pink meat didn't last long..


----------

